# Delta 46-460



## azcusnret (Jun 7, 2009)

Has anyone encountered problems with the tailstock or quill on the 46-460. Mine has been extremely difficult to operate for the past few months and today the quill came out of the backside of the tailstock. Went to the Delta site and found that both of these items are on backorder until Feb '12, makes me wonder if there is a problem and that they should be warranting these items.


----------

